# Vetrofen



## jaye1780 (29 September 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone have any experience of using vetrofen? Considering using for reoccurring lameness due to an injury sustained nearly 2 years ago. Any info much appreciated.


----------



## pc2164 (29 September 2012)

My friend has used it for her shiny horse and it has really helped.


----------



## CILLA (29 September 2012)

I tried it on our slightly lame mare and it had no effect at all


----------



## jaye1780 (29 September 2012)

CILLA said:



			I tried it on our slightly lame mare and it had no effect at all
		
Click to expand...

Does seem you have to give an awfully high dosage to start, was wondering how effective it would be if have to start with so much! Havent found many reviews on it apart from advertisers ones


----------



## figgy (29 September 2012)

It didn't help my horse x


----------



## pc2164 (29 September 2012)

Just seen predictive test changing aging horse to shiny horse lol &#58389;
I used vetroflex on my mare but had to stop using it as it may her sarcoids grow. I did see improvements though.


----------



## figgy (29 September 2012)

pc2164 said:



			Just seen predictive test changing aging horse to shiny horse lol &#58389;
I used vetroflex on my mare but had to stop using it as it may her sarcoids grow. I did see improvements though.
		
Click to expand...

I used vetroflex and my horse has a tiny lump on third eyelid and it made that get bigger, I also stopped, can I ask did you call the company to tell them ? X


----------



## jaye1780 (29 September 2012)

pc2164 said:



			Just seen predictive test changing aging horse to shiny horse lol &#58389;
I used vetroflex on my mare but had to stop using it as it may her sarcoids grow. I did see improvements though.
		
Click to expand...

lol I was wondering whether you had meant it made the horse shiny haha


----------



## pc2164 (29 September 2012)

Hi figgy, yes I did call them to advise. They said they hadn't had any other reports of what I had experienced but would maybe consider advising customers just in case. Did you contact them?


----------



## pc2164 (29 September 2012)

Vetroflex has collagen in which promotes skin growth. I think that's why we have seen a growth in the lumps when feeding it.


----------



## figgy (30 September 2012)

Hi Pc2164 , yes I also called them but they said no other reports , this was in August . X


----------



## pc2164 (30 September 2012)

Figgy that's strange as I contacted them earlier this year. That's a bit naughty of them really. X


----------

